# AH Capper - 100 Plays Free Trial



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

We had an individual contact us claiming great results, but just like you, we have heard it all. We wanted to find out how serious he was, so after a few emails back and forth “AH Capper” (as we call him) wanted to show us how serious he was, and wanted to put his money where his mouth is, therefore he sent us 10k and said “I will send you 100 plays and if I don’t hit +70% and about 20% ROI you guys can keep the money”.

His plays are Soccer Asian Handicap, to better understand how Asian Handicap works visit https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asian_handicap.

Best of luck to AH Capper, show us what you claim and we will definitely make you part of our family of great sources.

PS: WE ARE ALSO CURRENTLY VERIFYING THE PLAYS OF ANOTHER SOCCER SOURCE THAT RELEASES PLAYS WITH ODDS OF 2.00 OR BETTER, AND WE ARE ALSO VERIFYING OUR SYNDICATE PLAYS AS WE ARE MAKING ANOTHER 10 MEMBERSHIP SPOTS AVAILABLE. FURTHER INFORMATION WILL BE AVAILABLE ONCE WE HAVE ENOUGH VERIFIED PLAYS TO SHOW. NEITHER CAN OFFER A FREE TRIAL AS BOTH HAVE PAYING MEMBERS.

Below you can follow the plays of AH Capper...

Tracked Plays

November 7, 2019

Risked 6.05 units to win 5
Sao Paulo -0.75 -121 vs Fluminense RJ

November 8, 2019

Risked 6.25 units to win 5
Volendam -0.75 -125 vs Jong FC Utrecht

Risked 5.9 units to win 5
NAC Breda +0.25 -118 vs Almere City

Risked 6.35 units to win 5
Winterthur +0.25 -127 vs Grasshoppers Zurich

Risked 5.75 units to win 5
CA Monarcas Morelia -0.75 -115 vs Puebla FC

November 9, 2019

Risked 6.05 units to win 5
Genclerbirligi SK -0.75 -121 vs Kayserispor

These plays are being tracked under the username AHCAPPER at Pick Monitor.


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Nov 8, 2019)

Added Plays

November 7, 2019

Risked 6.4 units to win 5
Deportivo Saprissa -0.75 -128 vs Cd Motagua

November 8, 2019

Risked 6.3 units to win 5
St Pauli II +0.25 -126 vs VfB Oldenburg

Risked 6.15 units to win 5
Excelsior -0.75 -123 vs FC Eindhoven

November 9, 2019

Risked 6.35 units to win 5
Wolfsburg II -0.75 -127 vs Weiche Flensburg


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Nov 9, 2019)

RECORD 6-2 (75%) +11.29% ROI

Risked 6.35 units to win 5
Wolfsburg II -0.75 -127 vs Weiche Flensburg

Risked 6.05 units to win 5
Genclerbirligi SK -0.75 -121 vs Kayserispor

Risked 6.05 units to win 5
Hertha Berlin Ii +0.25 -121 vs Vsg Altglienicke

Risked 6.05 units to win 5
Strommen +0.25 -121 vs Sandnes Ulf

Risked 6.35 units to win 5
Queen Of The South +0.25 -127 vs Ayr United

Risked 6.4 units to win 5
Huesca -0.75 -128 vs Real Oviedo CF

Risked 6.25 units to win 5
Kilmarnock -0.75 -125 vs Hamilton Academical

Risked 6.3 units to win 5
Queens Park FC -0.75 -126 vs Brechin City

Risked 6.3 units to win 5
Carshalton Athletic FC +0.25 -126 vs Boston United FC

Risked 5.75 units to win 5
Ebbsfleet United +0.25 -115 vs Notts County

Risked 5.9 units to win 5
Mezokovesd-Zsory SE +0.25 -118 vs Zalaegerszeg

Risked 6.3 units to win 5
Feirense -0.75 -126 vs Varzim

Risked 6.1 units to win 5
KV Kortrijk -0.75 -122 vs Waasland-Beveren

Risked 6.3 units to win 5
Atletico San Luis +0.25 -126 vs Club Necaxa


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Nov 9, 2019)

We didn't post these two plays in time, our bad, not his, games just started.

12:00AM Vissel Kobe                        vs Nagoya Grampus Eight                                             
*                                                                Vissel Kobe +0.25 -116                            *
11/8 11:56pm Risked 5.8 units to win 5


                        12:00AM FC Gifu                        vs Albirex Niigata                                             
*                                                                Albirex Niigata -0.75 -118                            *
11/8 11:57pm Risked 5.9 units to win 5


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Nov 11, 2019)

After an 18 play Saturday we informed AH Capper that he is not exactly what our members are looking for and sent him back his 10k and wished him the best of luck even though he is positive with a 27-15 (64%) +5.58 ROI record. Our members are looking for quality over quantity, therefore we feel he is not the right fit.

AH Capper asked us to at least sent people the link where they can see the 100 trial picks he said he would show, so here it is https://www.pickmonitor.com/user/AHCAPPER


----------



## GOATDOTVEGAS (Nov 28, 2019)

AH Capper is one play away from reaching the end of his 100 plays free trial, his record is 63-36 (63.6%), +24* units, +3.99% ROI (*each play is 5 units on the monitor), results can be verified at https://www.pickmonitor.com/user/AHCAPPER.

His last play is on 11/30 with Hoffenheim -0.75 (1.82).

As we stated in our post on Nov. 11, we are not bringing on AH Capper as one of our sources, but we thank him for making the effort of showing people his work and we wish him the best of luck in the future.

---

In our Nov. 7 post we stated...

"WE ARE ALSO CURRENTLY VERIFYING THE PLAYS OF ANOTHER SOCCER SOURCE THAT RELEASES PLAYS WITH ODDS OF 2.00 OR BETTER, AND WE ARE ALSO VERIFYING OUR SYNDICATE PLAYS AS WE ARE MAKING ANOTHER 10 MEMBERSHIP SPOTS AVAILABLE. FURTHER INFORMATION WILL BE AVAILABLE ONCE WE HAVE ENOUGH VERIFIED PLAYS TO SHOW. NEITHER CAN OFFER A FREE TRIAL AS BOTH HAVE PAYING MEMBERS."

Even though we are still not finished verifying plays, we will start posting information on our website www.GOAT.vegas in the coming hours, and we want to give everyone an update of how the verifying is going.

The soccer source that releases plays with odds of 2.00 or better is currently 40-40 (50%), +118* units, +15% ROI (*each play is 10 units on the monitor), average odds is 2.298.

Our syndicate plays are currently 13-3-2 (81.25%), +47.8* units, +49.18% ROI (*each play is 5 units on the monitor).

Keep an eye on our website www.GOAT.vegas for further information.

- - -

Mr. X looks like he is going to have another small profit month, while others get killed when they have less better months, Mr. X shows small profit, rarely ever having a losing month. He is due for a good month, will December be one of his +70% months?

Join Mr. X by purchasing a package on our website www.GOAT.vegas as we hope to see one of his +70% months in December.

- - -

GOAT.VEGAS


----------

